# Can Vinyl beadboard be painted?



## gpm1976 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking at buying this for a bathroom and wondering if it can be painted?

Plastpro Veranda 8 ft. x 7-1/4 in. x 1/4 in. Vinyl Pre-finished Reversible Panel Planking Moulding

The product description says it can be painted, but then if you read the specs it says Paint/Stain: NO. So I'm not quite sure what to think. 

So, can this be primed and painted? If so, what's the process and what will I need to use?


There's another PVC product from Lowes that says painter's grade beadboard, but it's 3 times the price.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Clean, light sanding, clean again, acrylic latex paint.
An enamel will give you a harder finish. 
The higher the gloss the easier to clean.
I would hit the low spots in the beads, inside corners, close to any trim with a sash brush and roll the field with a foam roller.


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

Depends on how much you desire to pay for primer .There are several hi bonding primers 
available or spray paints formulated for plastics 

Krylon® FUSION for Plastic®


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Generally vinyl will hold paint well. Usually there is no need to prime. Joe's suggestion looks like a good plan to me. Just scuff it up, clean it well and use a good quality acrylic. 

Although one of the good things about vinyl is that it doesn't have to be painted. Once you do paint it, you will have to maintain it. You would probably be better off if you could find a stock color that you like.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I be doing any spray painting with a rattle can inside a house.
Way to much over spray.


----------



## gpm1976 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I only need to do this for 48 sqare feet, so I think I might go ahead and try this... roughing it first then using a REALLY good primer that's meant for Vinyl. I'll post back and let you all know whether or not it worked.


----------

